

10 most voted C++ best practices - cppdesign
http://www.codergears.com/Blog/?p=1957

======
mannykannot
Over half of these best practices involve keeping some code-level metric low,
and they illustrate my position that, while coding standards and style
guidelines can be useful, you cannot expect them to transform the way your
organization writes code.

This is because they do not concern themselves with the issues that lead
programmers into writing unnecessarily complex code, and consequently offer no
guidance into how to address the root causes of the problem. If you take a
programmer with a tendency to write 'large' code and insist that he follows
these guidelines, you are likely to end up with a large number of smaller
classes with unusual semantics and interdependencies.

